

Amazon Rolls Out A YouTube-Like “Video Shorts” Section On Instant Video - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/25/amazon-rolls-out-a-youtube-like-video-shorts-section-on-instant-video/

======
jojo324
It's not likely to be a competitor though.
[http://www.thevideoink.com/news/amazons-video-shorts-
threat-...](http://www.thevideoink.com/news/amazons-video-shorts-threat-
youtube/)

